# how hard is locust to split



## idahomousejockey (Nov 2, 2009)

Someone is selling downed locust trees for 80/cord...   I think most are black locust.  How hard are they to split?

I been getting mainly lodge poll pine but some mixed hardwood.  The pine, elm and maple just fly apart.  But I ended up with a few rounds of a tree I can't identify that I had to give up on.  I just hope that stuff is not locust.


----------



## Nonprophet (Nov 2, 2009)

idahomousejockey said:
			
		

> Someone is selling downed locust trees for 80/cord...   I think most are black locust.  How hard are they to split?
> 
> I been getting mainly lodge poll pine but some mixed hardwood.  The pine, elm and maple just fly apart.  But I ended up with a few rounds of a tree I can't identify that I had to give up on.  I just hope that stuff is not locust.



I just picked up two cords of Black Locust.  I had heard (and read on some of the Wood BTU pages) that Black Locust was hard to split, but using my Fiskars SS I've found the Black Locust is quite easy to split.  The stuff I got was in 14"-24" rounds that had been cut 4 months before I got it.

I haven't burned any of it yet (not until at least next year....) but I really like the pretty yellow hue to the wood and it has a wonderful "sweet/spicey" smell to it, kind of like a Dr. Pepper.........It's super dense wood with a very high BTU rating, and a lot of people seem to really like it.  Even though I got mine for free, I'd say $80 a cord for a top-quality hardwood like BL is a pretty good deal......


NP


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Nov 2, 2009)

I highly recommend you get all the black locust you can. It's a premium wood for burning, and easy to split. Sure, you may get a twisted piece here or there, or a forked piece, but overall you're looking at a GREAT DEAL....

GO GET IT ALLFAST


----------



## idahomousejockey (Nov 2, 2009)

sounds like a good deal.  

I do my splitting with a 8lb maul and wedges.   The ideal size for my insert is 16".  Would you say that this wood is easy enough to split with a maul at that size?  Or should I cut it down to 12?


----------



## SolarAndWood (Nov 2, 2009)

As long as its straight, 16 is fine.  I've got a pile of crotches that I've busted chunks off with the splitter but still had a large core.  These cores are not worth the aggravation.  If you are paying for it, avoid the big crotches period.


----------



## Hurricane (Nov 2, 2009)

Black Locust is the easiest wood I ever split. 
I always split it with a maul too.


----------



## bbross (Nov 2, 2009)

I burn quite a bit of it and love it. Black Locust is easy to split, burns hot but is very difficult to start by itself. I'd make sure you have a variety to mix it with.


----------



## Duetech (Nov 3, 2009)

Black locust split fine for me at 24" lengths and 20" +/- diameter on down. Seems a little stringy at times but usually breaks clean. I used a 6 lb splitting maul. Got warm splitting it and stayed warm burning it. Lots of coals! Don't overdue the draft though as some stoves can't handle the heat as well as others and warp a little.


----------



## ChrisNJ (Nov 3, 2009)

Split a bunch of Honey Locust today and it is fun to split by hand, hell I had to move my truck as the pieces were flying so far with each swing, at 80 bucks I would buy every bit they had to offer.


----------



## myzamboni (Nov 3, 2009)

I think if you give Black Locust a dirty enough look it will split on its own.  Seriously, it is the easiest wood I have ever split (easier than cedar).


----------



## xrayman (Nov 3, 2009)

for 80 bucks a cord load up. locust takes along time to rot, it's awesome burning it's about 50% of my wood piles.


----------



## idahomousejockey (Nov 3, 2009)

sounds like it is a good deal! I'll have a good mix of locust and pine for at least next year, if not the towards the end of the burning season here.  Thanks!


----------



## Wood Duck (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey, I split 16 inch locust with an 8 lb maul too! Locust is not problem to split, at least no more than any other wood, and 16 inches will work fine.


----------

